# New Member - Home cinema equipment advice



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

I'm a new member setting up room - big project from scratch! At point of choosing the equipment set up and have listed my choice with view to hopefully some advice/comments from the wealth of experience I see is out there.

Projector Epson EHTW9000
Blu ray player Pioneer BDPLX55
AV amp - Pioneer VSXLX55
Front speakers - monitor audio BX6 (Silver)
centre speaker Kef Ci3-80QT
Rear left & right Kef Ci60QS
Subwoofer Cambridge Audio X500
all in one remote - logitech harmony 900 + RF
HDMI cable Peerless AV DE-HD10

This is what the retailer has put together for us!
I've have put some photos to show progress so far but would be really grateful for some views.

Thanks




Any help/advice on these items or suggested alternatives would be most appreciated



These two photos show the front and back of our project. The screen is to drop down in front of the french doors and I am installing a coffered ceiling with fibre optics in the panels, the raised seating area has to be adjusted after some sound advise and help from this site:sn:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard Syco62. What kinda prices is the guy offering if you don't mind telling. And what kind of budget do you have for the equipment and what type of preformance are you looking for. From the pics it is hard to tell the size of the room, what are the deminsions and do you have seating plans? Looks like that ceiling is going to look nice when it's done.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Welcome aboard Syco62. What kinda prices is the guy offering if you don't mind telling. And what kind of budget do you have for the equipment and what type of preformance are you looking for. From the pics it is hard to tell the size of the room, what are the deminsions and do you have seating plans? Looks like that ceiling is going to look nice when it's done.


Exactly. Usually, Installers quote Full MSRP. We can help you find Components for most likely far less that actually outperform what is being recommended. Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting, in addition to what the others have said, I find it curious that they are mixing Monitor Audio and KEF on your front sound stage. Any particular reason you need the motorized in-ceiling speaker or the in-wall surrounds? Does not look like have any constraints with your room at this time.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Welcome aboard Syco62. What kinda prices is the guy offering if you don't mind telling. And what kind of budget do you have for the equipment and what type of preformance are you looking for. From the pics it is hard to tell the size of the room, what are the deminsions and do you have seating plans? Looks like that ceiling is going to look nice when it's done.


Hi Tonto
We put the wrong speakers in earlier so I have amended that on here:dontknow:



Projector Epson EHTW9000 £2600.00
Blu ray player Pioneer BDPLX55 £286.59
AV amp - Pioneer VSXLX55 £703.36
Front speakers - monitor audio RX6 (Silver) ( no price on these yet)
centre speaker Kef Ci3-80QT £314.95
Rear left & right Kef Ci60QS £240.00
Subwoofer Cambridge Audio X500 £549.95
all in one remote - logitech harmony 900 + RF £239.95
HDMI cable Peerless AV DE-HD10 £154.95

We are flexible on the budget for the correct equipment but we have the furnishings to consider and all the building works, we were outside our comfort zone with prices coming in about 7 to 10k but I am coming around to that now:whistling: But if I can save some on cost without compromising on performance then happy days.

The room is L-shaped and measures 5.6 metres (18") front to back and 4.1m (13' 4") across the back to the small wall where the seating will be and another 1.5 metres (5') in a lobby/ bar area I have attached a plan only a rough dimensioned sketch really. The height is 2.4 metres (8')( original reduced now with the coffered ceiling.)

The seating (two rows) is to be one on a raised platform ( in picture where the window has been blocked up) of about 250mm (10") high and then a row in front of that. That equates to seating at a distance of about 5metres (16') from screen to rear seats and 3.5metres (11' 6") to the front row. (we are tight for space in the UK lol) 

I would post a picture of today's work on the ceiling, but it just is painful process for me:heehee: posting the picture that is !

cheers Chris

Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - Reply to Topic


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

nova said:


> Interesting, in addition to what the others have said, I find it curious that they are mixing Monitor Audio and KEF on your front sound stage. Any particular reason you need the motorized in-ceiling speaker or the in-wall surrounds? Does not look like have any constraints with your room at this time.


Hi Nova and JJ

Motorised centre recommended as the screen has to be in front of french doors to suit room layout. Can't put centre speaker on floor as would be in the way when screen not down so decided to go with speaker in ceiling but motorised for optimum position when in use. Ceiling in this area is only2.25metres high( 7'3") 

We have been to demo with Monitor Audio and impressed with quality of the Silver RX6 and KEF recommended for rest as the centre speaker was not motorised with Monitor Audio.

In-wall at rear - as want to save on space on raised platform for seating. We are open to suggestions hence we are here :sn: 

constraints with room - fireplace on one side, entrance door, french doors [See plan previously attached] We tried many permatations with the layout and that seemed to work best?

Any ideas appreciated

Cheers Chris


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

I have managed to get some more photos of works. I know it is a bit disjointed but this is all new to me as you can probably tell. One photo shows the ceiling beginning to take shape, the other shows the alterations to the raised seating platform which is now down and insulation installed.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Suggestion for keeping speakers all the same make - KEF

We looked at Q series perhaps Q700 or Q900 seem comparable with Monitor Audio RX6 Silver?

Any thoughts?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd agree, keep all the speakers from same manufacturer, same line if possible, same model even better. At least they should be timbre matched as it will help panning from left to right and right to left, will probably never sound quite right with the ceiling center but I think sticking to one manufacturer will help.

Not familiar with KEF, I hear they make fine speakers. I do like Monitor Audio but does not sound like they will fit your needs.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

It is really funny that they would recommend LCR of MA+KEF.

But think that if you are to use KEF Q700/900 for he LR, might need a better Sub.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Guys.

What sub would you recommend with this set up ? Is there another make you would recommend and what do you think to the other equipment? as It is a lot of money we are investing and I do not want to regret it later!

Cheers Chris


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

My experiences with Rythmik sub is very good. 12 or 15 inch woofer should do the job for both music & HT.
http://www.rythmikaudio.com/index.html

Front LR, KEF Q700/900 mid for me is good, but deep bass need sub support.
MA RX6 is good as well. Good bass & high.

Regardsless, for floorstanding speakers, would be good to also to add power amp(s) for the front instead of using the AV amp to get the best of the speakers. Cheap & good one - Emotiva.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Tane & Nova

I shall discuss this with our supplier, he is coming over tomorrow to give some advice on the cabling.

What do you mean by 'but deep bass need sub support"?

I do have an Arcam Alpha 9 amp ( although it's a bit old) already will this do for the speakers ? Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to come up with alternative from the ceiling speaker (centre)

Cheers Chris:sn:


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

KEF Q700 to me - the bass is that "Big", "Loud/Strong" & "Tight". 
But it does have a sweet & smooth mid range (ie good for vocal),
When I run 2.1 (ie the fronts + the sub) - perfect 

Do not know about Alpha 9. But do kown that my Onkyo3008 AV amp vs a power amp driving the Q700 - I can definatelly hear the different. The soundstage open up & the High/Mid/Low separate itself better. 

Initially was using a DIY 250W into 8 ohms amp (class d audio) & now using the Musical Fidelity A5.5 (HT by-pass) driving the Q700. Same sweet & tight control over the speakers 

As for ceiling mount center - I'm not really into that & can't really comment about it, sorry.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks again Tane

Lots to think about and research now

Cheers Chris


----------

